# Shortwave UV LEDs - anyone used one yet?



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm considering ordering a shortwave UV LED in the ~270nm range for experimenting with fluorescent minerals. Has anyone used a shortwave UV LED yet? Any recommendations?


----------

